# The female keeps running



## BettaBeginner123 (Nov 6, 2021)

Hey guys any professional here can I ask about betta breeding?


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

There are quite a few breeders on this forum. Feel free to ask anything and we will do our best to answer.


----------



## BettaBeginner123 (Nov 6, 2021)

My male betta is already have bubble nest and my female betta is keep running away from male.


----------



## BettaBeginner123 (Nov 6, 2021)

Idk why she keeps swimming away from male betta.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

You say your female keeps swimming away. But you didn't describe her color nor behavior. How long they've been together, etc. So all we can do is give you a general explanation 

The breeding ritual starts by flaring and "following" one another. Usually female follows male. But sometimes vise versa. Until the male bites the female which sends her hiding. But she will return to the male and re-do the ritual . . . .

Some males are too vicious and may kill a female. Hence why we advise providing hide outs, opposite end from nest. These males will send females constantly hiding. But they will return to the male. 

Ready to breed females will show bright colors, with 3 light colored bands on her mid section (often referred to as breeding bars). She will either flare at the male and swim away or follow male - both swimming in a sort of "S" pattern. 

If your female isn't showing these signs, then she is probably not ready to breed - especially if she displays stress signs. The same applies to the male - if he flares at a female head on and holds his position, he wants to fight. . . . . I repeat, both male and female MUST "flirt" flare/swim. 

To understand more about their body language, I suggest you look at betta breeding videos. You can also compare to fighting videos to better understand the differences.


----------



## BettaBeginner123 (Nov 6, 2021)

indjo said:


> You say your female keeps swimming away. But you didn't describe her color nor behavior. How long they've been together, etc. So all we can do is give you a general explanation
> 
> The breeding ritual starts by flaring and "following" one another. Usually female follows male. But sometimes vise versa. Until the male bites the female which sends her hiding. But she will return to the male and re-do the ritual . . . .
> 
> ...


Thank you sir.


----------



## BettaBeginner123 (Nov 6, 2021)

The female and male keeps flaring at each other but the female are not showing "s" sign


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Female sounds like she wants to fight instead. . . . . Flare her for 30minutes or so to another female or mirror. Then rest her, preferably in the dark. Try again in 1-2 days. She should flirt flare by then.

If she has dark color, she should show light colored vertical bands on her midsection. This is another sign of wanting to breed.


----------

